# Diagrama para amplificador DMX 8200  J&B :)



## Microproxy (Jun 11, 2013)

Hola amigos

disculpen ,alguien tiene el diagrama del amplificador DMX 8200 J&B  de ocho canales de salida, me lo han traido con algunas resistencias quemadas y necesito saber el valor de estas,

igual si tienen el diagrama del amplificador PEAVEY RENOWN 400 ,gracias por su ayuda, un saludo.


----------

